# In-Depth: Why Online Game Hacking Is 'Spiking'



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> But over the course of 2008, says Debrosse, "We saw [gaming] just spiking above all of the malware or types of security threats that we've seen."
> 
> According to the Global Threat Report, the transition of virus and malware activity from thrill-seeking hackers to criminal syndicates is also what's driving the targeting of games.


http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=22157


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""There's no software that's 100%, you'll always find some vulnerability," Debrosse maintains. "But what we've found from the stealing of online gaming credentials, it revolves around that malware and that social engineering, *and if you were to figure out the root cause, it's someone doing something not correct -- trying to run stolen software, or clicking on a bad URL*."
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=22157

Interesting article.


----------

